# Arnold Palmer?



## SHAWNLX86 (Jan 29, 2014)

Has anyone ever made an Arnold Palmer (1/2 lemonade, 1/2 Iced Tea)
with skeeter pee? I'm very excited to try it. I just ordered the Lounge Long Island iced tea kit (3gal). I'll let you know how it comes out, I've got a batch of pee in carboy now, just need to do the tea and mix.


----------



## jojabri (Jan 30, 2014)

Ooooh, great idea! I'm a Kentucky girl, mothers lactate 1 of 2 things, bourbon or sweet tea! This could be a nice experiment!


----------

